# Post Your Pathfinder Pictures



## bullrid (Nov 11, 2006)

Just Post pics of your pathfinder here.


----------



## bullrid (Nov 11, 2006)

This is my 01 pathfinder LE


----------



## amm888 (Dec 10, 2006)

my 01 LE:


----------



## winchester-pr (Dec 31, 2006)

Here is my SE '06


----------



## 7204x4 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

One 88 WD21 to liven up the mix of boring grocery getters...


----------



## tcrote5516 (Sep 30, 2006)

Here are my 4 nissan's over the last 4 years. 
This is my 91 hardbody custom paint, 31" tires, in dash TV/DVD 226,000Miles:

Here is my 94 Hardbody on 31", cut through bed 12" Subwoofer, Rear Camera, DVD ect67K Miles: 
Here is my 99 Frontier, 31" tires, 2 12" Subs 2" lift kit 87K Miles:

Here is what I have for a winter beater now, a 95 Pathfinder with more mods then I can list

And I had to take some video of those DANGEROUS LIFTED SUVs THAT TIP OVER SO EASY LOL ITS DONUT TIME!
<a href="http://www.zippyvideos.com/4452283506472596/pathfinder_874/"><img src="http://i2.zvhost.com/2/r/rj22x188.jpg" border="0" /></a>


----------



## tcrote5516 (Sep 30, 2006)

Sorry the video link in the last post didnt work, here is a good one lol. DropShots Day


----------



## amm888 (Dec 10, 2006)

7204x4 said:


>


that shifter skirt is a mountain!


----------



## Andrew571 (Nov 17, 2006)

are those Assassins bullrid? ;]


----------



## navygz19 (Apr 14, 2005)

My 2002 SE...


----------



## navygz19 (Apr 14, 2005)

tcrote your trucks are gorgeous. I used to have a 97 HB that was done up just like your 94. Nice!!


----------



## bartmk (Dec 8, 2006)

Here's my new 97 Path.... Bone stock.

-Bart


----------



## tcrote5516 (Sep 30, 2006)

navygz19 said:


> tcrote your trucks are gorgeous. I used to have a 97 HB that was done up just like your 94. Nice!!


 Thanks! I would love to see some pictures, I know its the pathfinder section but I think its ok hehehe.


----------



## bladam (Jun 26, 2006)

yo.


----------



## Liquid Dwayne-O (Nov 10, 2006)

Nothing exciting here, other than the Pathy. My 1999 LE....


----------



## 6T9_CHGR (Sep 29, 2006)

My '03 LE


----------



## navygz19 (Apr 14, 2005)

umm, anyone got mud?!?!


----------



## SD90 (Dec 2, 2006)

Here is the 07 SE. I love it so far, sorry no mud here yet, it's still too new!


----------



## Pezzy (Nov 20, 2006)

99.5 XE



















and being stalked by the BF's 95


----------



## bullrid (Nov 11, 2006)

Andrew571 said:


> are those Assassins bullrid? ;]


those are Adire Audio, Shiva Classics


----------



## Dave.r12345 (Oct 22, 2005)

First and second pathfinder


----------



## navygz19 (Apr 14, 2005)

Pezzy said:


> 99.5 XE


Hey, I've seen these before I knew you'd pull through w/ some muddy pics


----------



## smartswap (Jun 14, 2005)

*05 Pathfinder LE all options*

The roof rack I found on craigslist, sleek and not bulky.








[/IMG]


----------



## UNPIMPED (Dec 27, 2006)

*My new 2007 Pathfinder*

Well here it is 300 and som miles and lovin' it!


----------



## jhonny (Dec 14, 2006)

is there any link on where to buy that roof rack????


----------



## blink32 (Jan 8, 2007)




----------



## OkcOffRoader (Feb 25, 2005)

Here is a clean poser shot of my 87...










here is one after we got done playing and I had to pull out my friends Zuk..










Heading home....










Climbing a small hill, its tougher than it looks, its all loose sand....










I still dont know how I got back out of there....


----------



## Evil Empire (Feb 8, 2006)

My Stock 02....
AudiWorld.com: Account Information


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Link doesn't work.


----------



## tcrote5516 (Sep 30, 2006)

88pathoffroad said:


> Link doesn't work.



Damn Audi Drivers:loser:


----------



## Evil Empire (Feb 8, 2006)

Owned by Audiworld........... =^D


----------



## Evil Empire (Feb 8, 2006)

Scroll Down a Little

Last try.................


----------



## bullrid (Nov 11, 2006)

that worked


----------



## Crimson Sky (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's my '01 LE


----------



## mudonmyteeth (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## mudonmyteeth (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## pathfinder100 (Nov 14, 2006)

Crimson Sky said:


> Here's my '01 LE
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Crimson Sky (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah I love the purple blue metalic--seems like a real unique color. cant wait till spring when I can have a proper wax on it. It will be a year since I got it next month--(85k, fully loaded 4x4) very happy with it so far, despite the little quirks:

-Typical Clarion err2 CD player
-Intermittent SES light (mixture too lean)
-Crappy stock tires
-Weak window motors

Other than that it runs fantastic. Can't wait to get some better tires on it, and add the pioneer avic D3


----------



## navygz19 (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

that black pathfinder( with black wheels) is looking like a car from ROBOCOP movies . nice 

here is mine. 99 pathfinder SE. My girlfriend is holding our RC saiplane and posing to me.


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

hey crimson, isnt pathfinder looking nice when it is covered with dirt and mud? isnt that the ideal look of a real 4x4? imagine you are invited to a party in a luxury hotel, and you are giving your key to vallet. when party is over your car is brougth to door. again imagine the scene, there are lots of suv,most of them are black and shiny, and a pathfinder is covered with dirt  real fun to imagine.


----------



## Crimson Sky (Feb 8, 2007)

KLL said:


> hey crimson, isnt pathfinder looking nice when it is covered with dirt and mud? isnt that the ideal look of a real 4x4? imagine you are invited to a party in a luxury hotel, and you are giving your key to vallet. when party is over your car is brougth to door. again imagine the scene, there are lots of suv,most of them are black and shiny, and a pathfinder is covered with dirt  real fun to imagine.



hehehe..oh yeah. Can't be afraid of a few stares and a little mud. Just tell the valet not to get the leather dirty .


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

also i experienced that mud keeps the paint in top condition  like elephants. :loser:


----------



## navygz19 (Apr 14, 2005)

Most recent, and my favorite by far


----------



## jpawela (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi, I'm pretty new here and though I should contribute. 


















She's a '95 and I haven't gotten around to doing any mods yet. First would be to tint the windows and grill guard.


----------

